# EONS #61: Ten Magical Careers



## Fireball36 (Jul 3, 2017)

Cool!  I have the W.O.I.N. OLD book and I'm happy to see more magical careers available.


----------



## Konrad Zielinski (Jul 5, 2017)

This gave me an idea. What about Werewolf, Vampire and Ghost as careers? To me, they would make more sense then having them as races. The only twist you'd have to have is that taking the career exploit would have to be mandatory.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2017)

Konrad Zielinski said:


> This gave me an idea. What about Werewolf, Vampire and Ghost as careers? To me, they would make more sense then having them as races. The only twist you'd have to have is that taking the career exploit would have to be mandatory.




I don't think they'd work as careers - you wouldn't be a ghost for 3 years and then become a werewolf for a couple. Lycanthropy is treated as a disease, and I suspect Vampirism would benefit from that treatment, too.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Jul 5, 2017)

Konrad Zielinski said:


> This gave me an idea. What about Werewolf, Vampire and Ghost as careers? To me, they would make more sense then having them as races. The only twist you'd have to have is that taking the career exploit would have to be mandatory.






Morrus said:


> I don't think they'd work as careers - you wouldn't be a ghost for 3 years and then become a werewolf for a couple. Lycanthropy is treated as a disease, and I suspect Vampirism would benefit from that treatment, too.




If you want to have characters that advance as something special like that - one thing you could try - mimic the Mutant rules in NOW. Your heritage/race is the undead, and as a mutant gets access to a mutation or two, and can advance those as play goes one, the supernatural creature has a list of abilities that they choose a few of, that they can then advance. Lycanthrope gets "shapeshifting" and "immunity to all but silver" then as you spend XP* on those choices - then you get better at shapeshifting (maybe to a middle form) and the amount of immunity goes up.


* according to the page preview we have seen on mutations is that you spend XP raw to increase them as if you were buying a new exploit or the equivelent XP to a career.


----------



## easl (Jul 5, 2017)

Lord Mhoram said:


> If you want to have characters that advance as something special like that - one thing you could try - mimic the Mutant rules in NOW. Your heritage/race is the undead, and as a mutant gets access to a mutation or two, and can advance those as play goes one, the supernatural creature has a list of abilities that they choose a few of, that they can then advance.




Another possibility would be to design a few race-based careers/careers with racial prerequisite. NEW already has a few of those so it would be fully consistent with the system concept.  Then you can give those careers supernatural exploits appropriate to the race.

If you get EONS, also consider #26, the "Racial Paragons" option. This would allow your supernatural critter to gain abilities and skills appropriate for their race without having to worry about how your werewolf became a pirate (or whatever).


----------



## Konrad Zielinski (Jul 6, 2017)

If you are going to have vampires and Werewolves as players then I think it does make sense.  When you first get bitten you take the Vampire career, which makes you a weak basic vampire.  Now at some point you have a choice, do you try to improve your new abilities, by taking the vampire career again, or do you focuse on something else? Sure you don't cease to be a vampire,  but relaly how is this differen to other careers? After all you don't loose your past Lore Master exploits when you take a career other than loremaster either.


----------

